# Not sleeping together anymore?



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

So ever since I moved my 2 boys into their new huge cage (yesterday) They've stopped sleeping together. Thor sleeps on the very very bottom on the poop box in a corner and Loki sleep 3 levels (the very top level) up in a corner all by himself. Are they growing apart? Are they never going to sleep together now? Is something wrong now?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not a sign that something is wrong--they're just excited about their new space and are finding their favorite spots. Once they get used to the space and figure out which spots they like best they'll start cuddling again.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you sure? Also Thor (who I think is a month old) almost never moves. He just lays in that corner on his poop box and only gets up when loki picks a fight wth him or to eat or drink. He doesn't climb or run around and he does the same thing when they have ''playtime' on the bed. He just tucks away and hides himself and then sleeps and poops and eats and drinks. That's it. Also we're thinking Loki's probably around 2.5-3 months older than Thor.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like Thor is scared or uncomfortable with the new cage- some rats take a while to adjust to a new home. Rats have evolved to live in small, enclosed spaces where they can hide from predators, so they often feel frightened of large open areas. Do you have lots of boxes/tubes and other small spaces they can explore in the new cage?


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a tissue box but if I gave him things to hide in wouldn't it defeat the purpose of trying to get him to stop being scared?


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

My Bill doesnt sleep with the rest of the crew, he sleeps alone in a corner. hes very healthy he plays just as much as the rest he just does not like sleeping with his group. its pretty rare but some really are just different.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I just feel so bad for him seeing him by himself and Loki too. It breaks my heart. Thors too scared I guess to climb up the levels or sleep on any level other than the very bottom. So of course Loki likes to sleep on the top.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Try giving them cuddly places to sleep give them some old shirts, baby blankets, paper towels to nest with.
Thor should get used to the cage and the idea of going up top. Every rat has a different personality and heck for all we know he could be scared of heights.
My boys don't always sleep together and I have four. Sometimes they'll all sleep alone.
Maybe Thor and Loki are enjoying having enough room to have their own personal space and time to themselves now.
I'm sure they will sleep together again, they just have the room now that they have more of a choice on where to sleep.
My boy Jasper always sleeps on the top of any cage he is in even if his brothers dont. That top shelf was mainly where he stayed.
Because mom sent you that cage without me I didn't get to put a hammock in there for you so I'm just going to give you this link it has lots of easy ways to make them and more cuddly hideouts.
http://www.squidoo.com/simple-and-easy-ways-to-accessorize-a-rat-cage#module156269022


----------



## rattie_lovers (Mar 7, 2013)

idk sometimes males just want more room apart, sometimes my rats will sleep apart for weeks then before I know it they are cuddling again.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Well as long as they'll make it back to each other. My fear is that they might forget the other is there and then see the other and just brawl i out. That scares me. Especially since that's all they seem to do together now...


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I have four boys in one cage. It's a BIG cage. And most of the time they all sleep in a different spaces. My hairless Phantom will sleep in his favorite hammock on the very top level. Then Foxy a standard coat boy will sleep in his tissue box. And Bug our black and white hooded will sleep on the fleece in a wooden house box we have for them. And Captian my sons Rex will sleep out in the open on the second level kitty bed thing I have in the cage. It's really weird very rarely will they even sleep in pairs. The most common that I will see sleeping with another one is when another rattie wants to get into Phantoms special hammock w him. But other then that they don't sleep together ever. They still play and fight and eat and drink together. But they don't sleep w each other....I don't think u should b too worried about ur boys not sleeping together. As long as they r acting ok other then that I don't think u should have a problem!. U should post pics of your new cage. I love looking at cage set ups on this forum it gives me more ideas for my cage!. Just like that link someone put on this subject. I'm going to make a few of those for my cage w my son. It will b fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

I would not worry about them not sleeping together. Rats do that sometimes. As long as they still get along, it is fine.

However, please give them plenty of places to hide! They are more likely to feel comfortable faster if they know that there is a safe place in their new habitat for them to retreat to.


----------

